# kein IP-Aliasing mehr mit openRC?

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

mit dem letzten world-Update kam openRC mit. Vermutlich hängt der "Verlust" meiner IP-Aliase damit zusammen, ganz sicher bin ich mir dabei aber nicht.

Bisher hatte ich in /etc/conf.d/net stehen:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.1" "172.24.10.2" "10.0.0.1")
```

Die brauche ich alle drei für virtuelle Hosts in der Apache-Konfiguration, und das hat auch lange Zeit wunderbar funktioniert. Tut es nun sein gestern nicht mehr. Nur die letzte IP wird angenommen.

Im Handbuch steht unter http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=2 noch ein Beispiel, das in dieser Form nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Weiß jemand, wie ich meine IP-Aliase wiedererwecken kann?

Christoph S.

----------

## papahuhn

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Code Listing 2.9

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml
> 
> Code Listing 2.9

 Das reicht leider nicht. Sobald ich da zwei unterschiedliche IP-Adressen einsetze, gibts einen Fehler.

Beispiel (Eintragung in /etc/conf.d/net):

```
config_eth0="192.168.0.1" "172.40.10.2"
```

Wenn ich jetzt meine Karte eth0 neu starte, erhalte ich:

```
pc1 / # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 6: 172.40.10.2: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 6: 172.40.10.2: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d//net: line 6: 172.40.10.2: command not found

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

/etc/init.d/../conf.d//net: line 6: 172.40.10.2: command not found

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     nothing provides `dhcp'                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

pc1 / #
```

Über IP-Aliasing steht an der von dir angegebenen Handbuchseite leider nichts.

Es gibt neuerdings eine Datei /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example. Und darin einen Absatz:

```
# If you need more than one address, you can use something like this

# NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address

#       (eth0:1, eth0:2, etc)

#       iproute2 does not do this as there is no need to

#config_eth0="192.168.0.2/24 192.168.0.3/24 192.168.0.4/24"

# However, that only works with CIDR addresses, so you can't use netmask.
```

Damit habe ich aber das schon genannte Problem, daß, wenn ich meine drei benötigten IP-Adressen eintrage, sowas passiert:

```
pc1 / # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   192.168.0.1 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *   172.24.10.2 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *   10.0.0.1 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.0.254 ...

SIOCADDRT: Das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar
```

"Nicht erreichbar" heißt, daß eben leider nicht meine drei Adressen, sondern nur die letzte berücksichtigt werden - und die benutzt ein anderes Subnetz als mein Router. ifconfig zeigt mir auch nicht die erwarteten Aliase, sondern lediglich die 10.0.0.1 an.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Fri Apr 18, 2008 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Dann schau mal in die /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example rein, da sollte was drinstehen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Dann schau mal in die /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example rein, da sollte was drinstehen.

 Richtig - ich war grade bei EDIT, als du das geschrieben hast, deshalb steht meine Antwort oben drin.

----------

## papahuhn

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> "Nicht erreichbar" heißt, daß eben leider nicht meine drei Adressen, sondern nur die letzte berücksichtigt werden - und die benutzt ein anderes Subnetz als mein Router. ifconfig zeigt mir auch nicht die erwarteten Aliase, sondern lediglich die 10.0.0.1 an.

 

ifconfig muss die nicht anzeigen, weil die Adressen standardmäßig mit iproute2 gesetzt werden. Ein "ip addr show eth0" sollte dir alle drei IPs ausgeben. Bist du sicher, dass die Netzmaske stimmt? Ich hab testweise überall /24 genommen, und bei mir funktionierts.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

>  ... weil die Adressen standardmäßig mit iproute2 gesetzt werden

 Danke, das war der entscheidende Hinweis. iproute2 war gar nicht vorhanden, habe ich früher offenbar nicht benötigt

----------

## musv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beispiel (Eintragung in /etc/conf.d/net):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Soweit ich das verstanden hab, sollte das auch heißen:

[code]config_eth0="192.168.0.1 172.40.10.2"[/code]

D.h. die Gänsefüßchen zwischen den IPs müssen raus.

Die Edith fragt sich grad, wieso das Code-Element nicht funzt. Hab ich da irgendwas versaubeutelt?

----------

## Knieper

 *Quote:*   

> Die Edith fragt sich grad, wieso das Code-Element nicht funzt. Hab ich da irgendwas versaubeutelt?

 

Da fehlt vorher ein [/code].

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *musv wrote:*   

> Soweit ich das verstanden hab, sollte das auch heißen:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0="192.168.0.1 172.40.10.2"
> ```
> ...

 Schon richtig, hätte aber ohne iproute2 auch nix gebracht.

----------

